Like Ant Cant Perceive Human, Are Human Incapable of Perceiving Superior Beings? - user-on1
======
LeoSolaris
What makes you think that ants cannot perceive humans?

We show up just fine to their senses, as evidenced by their consumption of our
flesh when given a chance. Leave a body close to the right ant mound, and you
will have a skeleton in fairly short order.

~~~
user-on1
we are just a material to them.

they don't know we are humans and what we are capable of?

they don't know what we are.

~~~
asnyc
They absolutely do - take an ant and put it in your palm, it will frantically
run around trying to get off you.

Similarly, if an intergalactic monster comes to Earth, I am sure we will be
fully perceptive of them :)

------
jjoe
We have such a hard time understanding and sensing our fellow human beings. So
much that, and as a result, we start disputes and wage wars. Considering our
intelligence spread is negligible, what makes one think we could perceive and
much less communicate with a superbeing whose intelligence is magnitudes
superior to ours?

Are we able to perceive whomever created the universe, life, and the
likeliness of them upkeeping it?

------
davelnewton
Depends. It turns out we have more cognitive power than an ant, e.g., if ants
were smarter, they _could_ perceive us, but they have no mechanism to do so.
(Here by "perception" I'm talking about ants recognizing us as a living
creature, not just a collection of pheromones.)

It would depend entirely on the nature of the "superior" being (ignoring the
judgement issue regarding the nature of the word "superior").

------
j_s
If you have not seen this from last week, others may be willing to continue a
vaguely parallel discussion there:

Ask HN: Why do you believe that your religion/faith/worldview is correct? |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15505294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15505294)
(Oct 2017, 29 comments)

------
brudgers
Reminds me of _What is it like to be a Bat?_

[https://organizations.utep.edu/Portals/1475/nagel_bat.pdf](https://organizations.utep.edu/Portals/1475/nagel_bat.pdf)

------
m1try
With AI in development, humans are capable of creating superior beings

~~~
user-on1
AI is never a being.

It is just a more sophisticated machine or s/w.

If we think in that angle even a telescope is a superior eye as it can see
longer than a human. We never consider it as a superior eye which some use at
times.

A nature created being which exists would be more relevant to this question
than a man made stuff.

~~~
LeoSolaris
All naturally evolved species, including humans, are extremely complex
machines. There isn't anything supernatural involved. That means that a
general AI, with the capacity to learn and interact with the world, would
easily be a thinking being. It might not be smarter than a border collie, but
it is still a thinking being.

The difference between a simple machine, even a computer controlled one
working off of a program, and one driven by a general AI is that a human did
not have to be involved in the task at all. General AI, like the current
purpose built AI, will be able to learn from first principals. That means they
will be able to select and perform their own tasks once they are mature
enough, just like us.

It is important to note that a real general AI has not yet been created. The
technology is getting ever closer, though. It is only a matter of time before
there is a break-through moment.

